
Choosing PyCharm over Vim/Emacs - asadjb
https://blog.asadjb.com/emacs-were-on-a-break-6b1beffa90d9
======
gjvc
It's "PyCharm" singular. Difficult to take these kinds of articles seriously
when the subject is misspelled.

That said the author is right. Navigation of a new codebase demands powerful​
navigation features, at which the JetBrains tools are excellent.

~~~
asadjb
Sorry for that. Fixed the typo in the title.

